# eheim 2217 ringing



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone ever had this strange problem with the ehiem 2217, I just cleaned it after who knows how many months, now there is a very loud ringing sound coming out of the spray bar!!!. I know it's the spray bar because if I put my fingers on the last or second last hole the ringing stops, it's like someone is playing a flute badly in my living room....


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

e-mail ehiem maybe?

never heard of that. if you can narrow it down to spraybar for sure that's good. much cheaper to replace a spraybar than anything else on an e-heim $$$ lol.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

throw away the spray bar. run open tube. more flow!


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Give the spray bar a good cleaning and make sure non of the holes are partially or fully clogged.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Dsharp said:


> Give the spray bar a good cleaning and make sure non of the holes are partially or fully clogged.


I think that's what cause this strange sound, I thoroughly clean every part of the canister filter, the spray bar looks like brand new and not cover in algae and what not. after I connected everything that's when the sound started first I thought it was my uv sterilizer since I just put that in after I cleaned the canister filter but it is indeed my spray bar, I tried playing around with the positions and same thing, I took off the spraybar and the sound went away. For now I just shoved a bit of cigarette filter in the last hole no more sound. I'll see how long that last.


----------

